# Events! Prizes!



## Mouse (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, ok, I know I already have a thread for Shuttered, but I'm sure you're all bored with it and have stopped looking there, so ha! Tricked you. 

This Sunday at 4pm EST, 9pm UK time, I will be having a 'Meet the Author' event on Dreamspinner's Facebook page. (Link to event) It'll be going on for two hours. _And_ I will be giving away a *free *copy of Shuttered to one commenter! 

Then, Tuesday 23rd, I will be having a pre-release blog party on Dreamspinner's blog. This'll be going on throughout the day, so stop by and have a look. I'll be doing several different blog posts about my writing, what inspires me, what I'm working on and uh... whatever else I can think of. I may also be giving away another *free* copy of Shuttered! Oooooooh!

_Then_, in the evening (9pm UK time, 4pm EST) of Tuesday, I will be taking over Dreamspinner's Twitter feed to continue the party. This will be an hour long event, so please come along for a chinwag!

If there's anything any of you guys would like to know/hear about during these events, let me know and I'll get it in there. 

Oh, and finally, for anybody writing romance, I cannot recommend Dreamspinner Press highly enough. They've been amazing.


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 18, 2014)

Will there be giveaways on Twitter? I don't have a Facebook account and, apologies, but I won't be getting one any time soon. I do use Twitter though, as you know. I can make Tuesday at 2100.

In truth, however, I may not have much to say. It takes me forever to think of something witty, or even halfway intelligent-sounding. Usually by the time I have done so, the session is over. But, yay! Go Mouse!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 18, 2014)

I have loads of three-line-whip family things but will slink off when i can.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 19, 2014)

Will try to lurch on in. *


----------



## Mouse (Dec 19, 2014)

Big thank you to you three for replying! I'm starting to think everybody hates me here, as nobody says anything to me anymore! 

Aber - probably no giveaway on Twitter as I wouldn't know how to do that. The blog isn't anything to do with Facebook though, so you don't need to sign up to Facebook for that and I'm doing a giveaway there.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 19, 2014)

Abernovo said:


> I don't have a Facebook account


They are so free that many are bots. You can even buy Facebook Likes, very cheap per 100.



Mouse said:


> I'm starting to think everybody hates me here,


Not at all.
Sometimes it's hard to think of suitable comments.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 19, 2014)

I'll try to check out the Sunday FB event

It is really cool they do these kinds of things. I hope it helps promote the hell out of the book!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 19, 2014)

I hope so too, ratsy! What is weird (maybe not?) is that for the first time I have more followers on Twitter than people I'm following. Ah, the dizzy heights! 

I've spent some time today writing up my blog posts for Tuesday's pre-release party as I'm actually working right up until Christmas day so I'll be in the office and won't have much time. I'll be talking about ghosts, and dogs, and locations used in the story.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 19, 2014)

The dizzy heights of stardom. I'm sure you will do great and get a bunch more followers


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Once you leave the "aspiring authors" group Mouse, you'll find life gets a little different...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh dear!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, I know how to work facebook, so I'll try and get along for that one. Just signed up to twitter today, who knows what might happen? Good luck with all these events, Mouse - it all helps, and I know 2015 is going to be amazing for you.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 21, 2014)

Cheers, dude!

Just a quick reminder that 9pm (UK time) I'll be on Dreamspinner's Facebook page, chatting away. I've already got a few posts lined up so I can chill out. If you have a look on Dreamspinner's page _now_, you'll see they've already Shutteredified it! Which is pretty cool.

https://www.facebook.com/dreamspinnerpress


----------



## Juliana (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll try and check in.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 21, 2014)

I did try and stop by, but unfortunately I couldn't figure out how to join the chat.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 21, 2014)

It wasn't easy to find, actually, or to follow. I'm not sure how user-friendly facebook is for these sort of things? I looked in a few times and things seemed to be going swimmingly.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 21, 2014)

The page certainly looked Shutterrific.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 22, 2014)

It just worked the same way as Facebook works in general. No different. I guess if you're not used to FB it might be weird, but otherwise, it was exactly the same. Bit different from my end as I was posting as admin of the page, so you see different things (there's 'activity' instead of notifications, for example). But yeah, was pretty busy! And fun. I was told not to post more than two main status updates per hour and I thought to myself it wasn't much, but by the time you've chatted to everyone commenting you realise that it's plenty!

Hopefully good stuff will come out of it. Dreamspinner's FB page has over 32k likes, and on each post you do it shows you how many people you've 'reached' and mine were topping out at over 700 people and that was only in the two hours I was there, so god knows what it says now! I had a look this morning and noticed more people have commented since, and now I feel bad that I can't reply!

But thanks for stopping by, those of you who did. I spied ratsy there too.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 22, 2014)

Good. I was in early and left a comment about how you are my new favorite author. *****


----------



## Mouse (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah, that was you!

Today I will be on Dreamspinner's blog, where I will be giving away another copy of Shuttered. I'm going to get on there when I finish work today and probably set up some timed posts (if I can work out how!) so I can concentrate on replying to comments and whatnot.

Then, at 4pm EST, 9pm GMT today I will be taking over their Twitter account.


----------



## Parson (Dec 23, 2014)

Good luck Mouse! I don't tweet, twitter, or facebook. But I will be rooting for you.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 23, 2014)

Roots are good, @Parson. We all need roots.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks, Parson.

BUT! You don't need Twitter OR Facebook for the blog party! It's a blog - absolutely nothing to do with Twitter or Facebook, it's just like what we have here. My first post is up and running: http://dreamspinnerpress.com/blog/ There will be posts appearing every hour for the next few hours until 4pm EST, when I'll be on Twitter.


----------



## Parson (Dec 23, 2014)

Mouse,

Did my comment make it on your blog? I looked just now and it wasn't there anywhere. I'm sorry if it didn't.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 23, 2014)

Good job Mouse! I just read through all of your Blog posts.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 23, 2014)

Phew! That was manic. All over!

It did, Parson! I replied. You have to actually click on the post title to be able to view the comments, which is a bit different to other blogs. 

Thank you guys for joining me. 

How did it go? Well, the blog party has been quiet, but it's pretty early in the US (and elsewhere) so I scheduled my posts and let them go (and Dreamspinner tweeted about it throughout). Things have just picked up there now, so I'm just replying to everybody now on there.

The Twitter takeover was fun. Lots of activity. People seem really interested and positive about the book, so it's good.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 23, 2014)

It was going swimmingly when I looked in, which is great. You don't need us no more, little rodent queen. (*wipes eyes*) here's hoping it does fabulously. You totally deserve it.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 23, 2014)

I love seeing you guys pop up at these events! Warms my cockles.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 24, 2014)

Aww, missed it. Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks, Juliana. Ooh! If you and Jo go to Amazon, Shuttered's now up on there and if you click on the 'look inside' you'll be able to see your names.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 24, 2014)

Oooh, posh!

I bought it off Dreamspinner, not Amazon (you did say higher royalties, right?) so now I have to figure out how it actually gets delivered, since they didn't give any options for format delivery. Am guessing I'll get an email about it...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 24, 2014)

Eek! Yep, I get higher royalties on Dreamspinner sales.

I'm not sure how you get it, Juliana, I just signed into my account there to have a look for you, but as I have an author account it looks different. (Shows me my sales, which looks nice and healthy!) But, if I sign out and look, I can see there's a link at the top of the page that says 'my bookshelf.' Perhaps you can download it from there? I know when I asked if I could give it away in the blog, they said yep, just let them know the person and they'd add it to their bookshelf. So you must be able to get it from there somewhere. Download it and email it to your Kindle. (Which is what I've just done from my author account!)


----------



## Juliana (Dec 24, 2014)

Will try! Thanks!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 24, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Shows me my sales, which looks nice and healthy!


Brilliant!


----------



## Parson (Dec 26, 2014)

Mouse said:


> (Shows me my sales, which looks nice and healthy!)



This makes me smile!!


----------

